# What do you do? Work? Study?



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Sitting here at work, and trying to get an assignment done (trying to stop finding things such as creating threads on APS to sidetrack me), and it just got me curious as to what everyone on here does?

Work? Study? Both? Planning to change paths? Stay where you are until you retire? Happy with what you do, or unsatisfied? Feel free to provide some history as well ie. where you started.

Not sure if everyone will be comfortable sharing all this, but for those that are, I'm interested.

I'm guessing there may be a wide and varied range of responses..

Did a search, and didn't find any similar threads. Apologies if this has been done before.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Melissa, 

I study Zoology at uni and work at Australian Geographic  I'm happy with how it's going... How about yourself???


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, Melissa

I studied for 6 years - Bach Applied Science, MA Communications, private degree in photography... I now work as a senior communications & visual media officer for an environmental NGO in Vietnam, which works on climate change and sustainable agricultural solutions with rural communities, mostly to the north of Hanoi in the mountains. 

I hope to finish out the year here, and move back to be with my partner and animals. There's a chance that we'll move down to Canberra so that I can continue to pursue a career path, but eventually, I hope to go back to uni and study psychological and change tacks to clinical psychology. 

...And have some kids and some houses and buy a farm, in the meantime 

You?


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 11, 2010)

I worked in Pharmacy as a Dispense Tech for many years till career change 18 months ago to Chiropractics as an Assistant.
4 children (3 beautiful girls, and a gorgeous son aged between 27 and 15)

I work part-time now, look after my 2 adorable grand-sons (aged 4 and 1) once or twice a week, and help out a few hours a week at the 'Scales & Tails Australia' magazine office.

Michelle


----------



## giglamesh (Aug 11, 2010)

I study full time doing a bachelor of environmental science. and work weekends at a marina.


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 11, 2010)

I have an honors degree in Resource Economics, have played college basketball for the university of Texas (I'm 6"7) and worked in a number of different jobs including an environmental research economist, market analyst and professional dog trainer. I currently work in an elite team for a Law Enforcement Agency but can't go into detail about that here.

I'm looking for a change and recently started studying a masters of environmental management to get back into an environmental role and eventually move out of the city.

I'm married with no kids and my wife represented Australia at the 2008 Olympics in Beijing. Would prefer not to say what sport though as she comes up on google


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 11, 2010)

im a photoshop retoucher and work mostly on realestate pics,...bit boring compared to others, but i enjoy it most days and it pays the bills!


----------



## Alldone (Aug 11, 2010)

At the moment I am a stay at home Mum with five kids aged 17, 15, 10, 3 & 9 months. Until two years ago I worked at Centrelink (I was there for 13 years). I also study Bachelor of Psychology part time by distance education.


----------



## KingSirloin (Aug 11, 2010)

I drive these things...


----------



## raycarpetpython (Aug 11, 2010)

God, all uni nerds  jks. I'm a chippy and have been for about the last 6 years. Its pretty good, pays the bills and is going to come in handy when i start renovating my own houses. As for career change, definatley possible but what to i don't know. I don't plan to still be on the tools by the time I am age 35-40, seeing as how badly it buggers your body.


----------



## dadaman (Aug 11, 2010)

I am a GM of an IT outsourcing company.


----------



## optix85 (Aug 11, 2010)

architect


----------



## Dallas (Aug 11, 2010)

I own/run a photography studio, we mainly shoot weddings and portraits. Looking for a change though, getting very bored with brides and babies and just want to get outside with my cameras and shoot something new!

Working with reptiles or cars in some way would be magic


----------



## TigerCoastal (Aug 11, 2010)

i work shift work in a factory making frozen meals, crap boring job, have been doing it for 10 years and want a change of career, i want to be able to spend more time with my partner and kids as i see them for 30 mins of a morning and then on the weekend when we havnt got 2-3 different sports to attend. Am thinking of starting my own business


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 11, 2010)

I sit in front of a computer all day for work.
I draw stuff, I listen to music and even check my emails.
All in a days work.


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a beauty salon set up at home, beats working for someone else big time! I worked in various salons and day spas for about 5 years before setting up at home, about 18 months ago.
I work when I want, don't have the pressure to sell, it's great.
Also means I can limit the number of weirdo's i get.

I think after working for so long the idea of going back to school makes me feel a little ill, i HATED school!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 11, 2010)

i Used to be a chippy, then i moved to IT started as a Seismic data recovery tech (not exactly IT lol) then moved to an IT Admin role, then moved to my current roll as an IT/Network Admin for a mining/geology consulting company, i enjoy the work and the company.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Aug 11, 2010)

Work for Qld Ambulance Fulltime...

Also Volunteering with RSPCA Animal Ambulance in spare time...


----------



## shlanger (Aug 11, 2010)

Used to be a paramedic, retired three yrs ago, after 32 yrs, 2 months and 18 days, but who's counting! Along the way, I obtained a Graduate Diploma in Aquaculture. Now breed snakes and rodents, hobby pays for its self + modest profit. Spare time I search for gold with a metal detector. So far found about 90grms = about $4K's worth.


----------



## gozz (Aug 11, 2010)

I work on the wharfs, unloading or loading these thingos


----------



## percey39 (Aug 11, 2010)

Im a mechanical fitter and work in the mines, power stations, oil and gas throughout australia. Love sitting on planes and seeing all of oz, but does get a little boring when away for 2-3 weeks at a time. The money is good thats the major positive!!!!


----------



## jbowers (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a piano player and composer. In my 3rd year of a bachelor of music.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 11, 2010)

I work with elavators.*

It has its ups and downs..........

* not true


----------



## giglamesh (Aug 11, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I work with elavators.*
> 
> It has its ups and downs..........
> 
> * not true


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: good line


----------



## Squinty (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a commercial refrigeration mechanic. Love my job. Lots of hours tho. Get to see some pretty interesting stuff. Been doing it for about 12 years now. Probably will till the end of my days. Dad has his own business doing the same thing that I can have if I want to but I enjoy working for someone else and I probably make more money. 

It's a pretty 'cool' job. Hahaha


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 11, 2010)

I run Educational Reptile Displays and Herp Books, and am getting started with buying/renovating/selling properties.


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 11, 2010)

I am a Geotechnical Engineer.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 11, 2010)

I study the people working around me...sometimes I join in too


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 11, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> I sit in front of a computer all day for work.
> I draw stuff, I listen to music and even check my emails.
> All in a days work.



Fellow Draftee??


----------



## mungus (Aug 11, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> I sit in front of a computer all day for work.
> I draw stuff, I listen to music and even check my emails.
> All in a days work.


 
12 hours a day " as above "


----------



## PSimmo (Aug 11, 2010)

I teach subjects from the diplomas of Networking & Telecommunications and diploma of Website Production and Management.
I also freelance database driven websites & applications


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

anouc said:


> So Melissa what do you do? I'm intrigued as we were having an interesting discussion the other night




Some very interesting replies on here!

I'm at Uni at the moment - finishing up a double degree in Psych and HRM. The business degree was virtually a waste of time, and not challenging in the slightest. Have picked up a fair bit of good knowledge though, so not exactly regretting it. Psych is good - can be challenging as long as I do the right subjects.

I'm at a crossroads now, not sure where to head. The plan was always to do a medicine degree, so I think I'll be doing that next year - been working towards that the last couple of years, and all is good to go as long as I don't seriously screw up this semester! I'm working full time hours as well, I'm the supervisor of a Control Room which can be quite demanding time-wise.

I've just bought my first Investment Property too - Real Estate is something that I find very interesting. Planning on starting to build a portfolio as soon as I get good capital growth on my first.

Issue for me is - I've never wanted to be a doctor. Psychiatry is what I want to do, but this obviously requires med school and further studies after that. I could do my honors year in Psych and stick with Psychology, but I am worried that this will limit me down the line. The more educated and qualified I am, the better.

I need to work as I have a mortgage, and at 22-years-old, I don't know if I want to study for another 6+ years. I can easily handle the work-load and intensity of my current degree, as well as work, but medicine will likely be a lot more demanding. I really think it will be in my best interests to have a few properties under my belt before I turn 30...(don't we all!), and I think it is more than doable, so I am aiming towards that and therefore, need to work.

So, no real idea what I'm doing unfortunately, I guess I'm just studying for the hell of it at the moment. I'm at the point where I'm just confused and frustrated. I guess I'll be fine either way though, I think I'm just at that age..


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 11, 2010)

Actually, I'm a hitman disguised as a CAD draftsman :lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm doing a TAFE course in Nursing next year, as well as my HSC. The course will go towards my ATAR which will be great. When I finish school, I want to go to Uni and get a Bachelor degree in Midwifery. It's 3 years full time. I need an ATAR of 90, so I need to do super well. On the side, I perform in my band, The Creatures Rose, in folk festivals and get paid. We go busking most weekends too. $1 a minute!


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 11, 2010)

l drive a smash tow truck , we may meet by accident .


----------



## Metalbeard (Aug 11, 2010)

Im a pawnbroker, I get to barter with people all day.


----------



## mungus (Aug 11, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Actually, I'm a hitman disguised as a CAD draftsman :lol:



Yer, the good old days.............................


----------



## lone_soldier (Aug 11, 2010)

currently a Mine Geologist but saving to do a PHD in the Geophysics!!


----------



## wicca4life7 (Aug 11, 2010)

I do debt collecting. It's call centre work but great fun, slowly moving my way up the ladder in the company. Currently doing coaching for everyone else in the centre and taking calls when we are really busy.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 11, 2010)

I am studying at uni to be a vet. Graduate at the end of the next year and certainly can't see myself changing career paths - loving it!


----------



## Jewly (Aug 11, 2010)

I work as a receptionist/admin assistant for J J Richards corporate head office. 

Great company to work for and plan on staying there until I retire or die, whatever comes first..lol


----------



## bracey91 (Aug 11, 2010)

Josh,

Im a 2nd year landscaping apprentice
I plan to join the police force later on in life but for now im happy with what im doing, and work with a great company.


----------



## driftoz (Aug 11, 2010)

i work at a powdercoating buisness for 6 years now my first and only dead end job i have no qualifacations to get anything decent, dont plan on leaving it though since all the people i work with are cool.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

I climb trees


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 11, 2010)

i am a full time bum , its hard work :lol:


----------



## brendon93 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well thought I'd break the Uni trend and go with Check out chick


----------



## hypochondroac (Aug 11, 2010)

Professional dog groomer.


----------



## timpye1 (Aug 11, 2010)

im just a welder.. pretty boring really!!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Aug 11, 2010)

professional contortionist


----------



## KellieF (Aug 11, 2010)

Deputy Store Manager at Aldi....we work our butts off, but they pay really well.


----------



## redline (Aug 11, 2010)

I am a manager for a factory been doing it for 5yrs now. Planning on moving on


----------



## dpeica (Aug 11, 2010)

wharfie


----------



## timantula (Aug 12, 2010)

i smoke stuff...lol. i smoke food. salmon,chicken,mussels,bacon,ham etc.


----------



## mummabear (Aug 12, 2010)

Croupier (dealer) at the Casino.


----------



## Hiver (Aug 12, 2010)

Im a bodypiercer, but giving up soon to start my own music studio (InsaneSounds)


----------



## Daryl_H (Aug 12, 2010)

im an ex butcher turned Glazier


----------



## FAY (Aug 12, 2010)

I am in Finance...due to be on the scrap heap after nearly 31 years.

I really don't want to work in an office again or travel to the CBD. Would absolutley love to work in a reptile shop as that is what I know best and totally enjoy.

In my spare time, I try and moderate and am mum to at least 50 pythons and a bunch of other scaley, feathered and furry animals.


----------



## dreamkiller (Aug 12, 2010)

paramedic...


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 12, 2010)

Allies_snakes said:


> professional contortionist


 
A liar or a barrister?? :lol:


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm a web-designer and corporate image developer... I mostly do work for the music industry so I never get a dull moment.


----------



## smeejason (Aug 12, 2010)

i do this ...Glorified sparky

do not try at home..
[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v477/smee99/?action=view¤t=Movie.flv[/video]
[video]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v477/smee99/?action=view¤t=work_0001.flv[/video]


----------



## Tinky (Aug 12, 2010)

i do Contract Procurement and inventory management

Shopaholics dream, but I'm not a shop a holic


----------



## DonnB (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been a concretor, spraypainter/sandblaster and now a zoo keeper.


----------



## squishi (Aug 13, 2010)

i do both.
i work as a colour designer and sales person & i am currently studying management of retail and business through college australia.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm also a mammarologist - though again, this is all self driven learning....


----------



## elapid66 (Aug 13, 2010)

i put Ms on M&Ms and get a grand for doin it how good is that


----------



## bigi (Aug 13, 2010)

Tradesperson - new housing, most of my time is spent on my knees with rubber gloves on, lol


----------



## anntay (Aug 13, 2010)

i work with adults that have a disability and study my diploma in disability look after my two kids one of which is ADHD mild autism and dyslexic so im also a full time carer for him. love both my jobs as a support worker and a mum hate the study but will be glad to have my diploma.


----------



## elapid66 (Aug 13, 2010)

bigi said:


> Tradesperson - new housing, most of my time is spent on my knees with rubber gloves on, lol


on your knees with rubber gloves oookay


----------



## elapid66 (Aug 13, 2010)

anntay said:


> i work with adults that have a disability and study my diploma in disability look after my two kids one of which is ADHD mild autism and dyslexic so im also a full time carer for him. love both my jobs as a support worker and a mum hate the study but will be glad to have my diploma.


good for you keep the good work


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 13, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Fellow Draftee??



Yeah sure am, structural/architectural drafty here.

I am not really that surprised by the amount of draftees that are on here.


----------



## WomaPythons (Aug 13, 2010)

i make big industrial switch boards its pretty good but im movin 2 qld in the new yr so i dunno wat im goin to do up there


----------



## aus_jason (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm a diesel fitter or diesel mechanic as you call it .


----------



## silatman (Aug 13, 2010)

I work at the zoo circumsizing elephants,
The pay is crap but the tips are enormous!


----------



## TassieHerper (Aug 13, 2010)

i work as a response officer at Cadbury. my job is high level first aid care of all persons on site and fire response. Cadbury won't let us fight fires just yet but we are working it lol. i also make props and cotumes in my spare time and help run a non for prift childrens group called Heroes4Kids or H4K for short. H4Kis on the web and facebook if you want to check us out ;-)


----------



## reptile32 (Aug 13, 2010)

I operate tonka toys


----------



## justbecausewhy (Aug 14, 2010)

I have my Cert IV in Disabilities and I work with people with disabilities. I have been doing it for about 10 years and I love it. Before that I use to work in an office doing data entry work...same thing day in day out, where as doing the job I do now, every day is different, taking them to the park for a picnic, going to the movies, going on holidays, all in a days work for me, its sooooo great. LOVE IT :O


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 14, 2010)

Doing Yr11 and cert2 in automotive, looking for an apprenticeship


----------



## mrdose (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been a Special Constable at a hospital for about 4 years now. Can be full on sometimes but the 4 days off make it worth while


----------



## bfg23 (Aug 14, 2010)

I operate a concrete pump.
I make someone else rich.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 14, 2010)

mrdose said:


> I've been a Special Constable at a hospital for about 4 years now.


 What's that mean mate? Never heard of it


----------



## nazza (Aug 14, 2010)

I left school in year 11 to do a pottery apprenticeship. Got married and had kids at a young age, had a pottery studio for a while (not in that order  ) Left my husband and after cleaning and picking to survive I realised I needed an education. 
So in my late 20's I went to tafe to get my hsc (1 year) and then went to uni. Fun with 2 kids lol.. I did a degree in Design and Marketing but slipped in a lot of IT subjects where I could. 
Worked in freelance web design / dev and studied up on seo. I now primarily do contract seo for a web dev company. Seo = search engine optimisation, I have a portfolio of clients whose sites I keep ranking high in the search engines.
It's not bad, I work from home, rarely have to do meetings. I am getting a bit sick of sitting at the pc all day and think about changing careers.. no idea what to. I have itchy feet and think about travelling all day long


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 14, 2010)

I am a zookeeper  I LOVE it to bits! But it took a while to get where I am! And alot of dedication/ hard work and study!! And I'm not done reaching my final goal of head reptile keeper just yet, so more work is to come. (And a current one to decide to leave lol)

before that I worked at a pet shop for a year, then before that I worked at bunnings on the checkouts for 4 years, then before that I worked at ~CULT~ industries surf shop for about 1 1/2 years!


----------



## blakehose (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm doing year 12, I train 6 days a week, and work at a bike shop....Going to have a gap year next year, then hopefully get into the course I want to do at Uni of Animal/Veterinary science... If all goes well, I am hoping to move North and live with relatives in QLD and praying to get my foot in the door so to speak with a Zoo/Reptile park job. Or something similar!


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 16, 2010)

Full time uni and I film horse races for Sky1, Sky2, SkyWorld and TVN (when there is races here that is, haha).


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 16, 2010)

Op's Manager, (sparky by trade) & a Dad......

So many cool professions you guys do....i'm VERY impressed...mammaologist Slimy ....lol, me too in summer...


----------



## lloydy (Aug 16, 2010)

I work for Medibank as a customer service consulant.
I hate it, on the phones all day and people yelling at me when i tell them they arnt covered for a 20 thousand dollar procedure.. Great fun!

I really wana own my own reptile business one day, ever since i was a little kid.

So for the moment im working to save money, and planning on winning the lottery to help 

Nah.. Kidding, as i dropped outta school in year 11 planning on going to tafe to do VCE year 12, perhaps some studing in business managment, and also some animal husbandry courses/zooligy, etc.

Fingers crossed i can reach my dream..

Any advise to me from those who may run their own reptile/pet business?

Cheers,


----------



## syeph8 (Aug 16, 2010)

elapid66 said:


> i put Ms on M&Ms and get a grand for doin it how good is that


 
How embarrassed do you get when you put W's on them?? Cos I've seen a fair few around 

Im an RN Div 2 (also called EN) nurse working in behavioural intervention and rehabilitation with people with disabilities (obviously bad behaviours). Which entails most standard disability practices with emphasis on counselling, sex education, violence prevention, community engagement (which includes social structure and associated skills) and regular formal and informal evaluations. 
(i can bet that anyone on here who knows me is thinking "this guy is teaching social skills to people?") 

I am currently in the middle of the process for rural psychiatric placement next year as an RN Div 1. It is a very exciting field and never short of suprises, I have a fair bit of fun some days at work. Also, when I finally tip over the edge (mental health wise) I will know plenty of people in the field already. 
Everybody cross your fingers that I get into Bendigo (interview is next Friday), otherwise Maroondah is my only option left, and although its not bad.. I _really_ want to get out of Melbourne!


----------



## babba007 (Aug 16, 2010)

Structural drafter.....and Mum of 2 boys


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 16, 2010)

RN, studying mental health, over it already. Not the clients so much, just the system.


----------



## burger (Aug 16, 2010)

Final year of a Law degree, and working in a law firm


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 16, 2010)

> Final year of a Law degree, and working in a law firm



nice

Working at DK and a resutrant so I can travel the end of this year.
Will be in Thailand, Daintree then Japan.
Of to uni next year to study a dual degree in Engineering and Science

I play in two bands and I'm doing a solo project as well.
I am very content


----------



## mozi (Aug 16, 2010)

I am doing my honours on the incidence of chytrid fungus in frogs across a salinity range (in different water treatments). Hope to do a phD next year about the loss of biodiversity in Western Syd.


----------



## ADZz_93 (Aug 16, 2010)

i DJ, go to school, and draw stuff..... haha


----------



## spudd (Aug 16, 2010)

was underground driller now working in constructoin as a rigger


----------



## toddy1964 (Aug 16, 2010)

mechanic


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 16, 2010)

Builder with a background in carpentry/joinery/and furniture making. Sick of it now though so I only build houses for snakes and lizards, no longer for people. Just finishing the last bits of criteria to start job hunting in the mines. week on week off? Heck yeah!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 21, 2010)

At the moment I'm stuck in hell, more commonly known as highschool. 

But I'm off to Uni in year 10, doing a degree in veterinary science, and after that I might open up my own practice, specialising in reptiles. Whilst doing that I'll get a degree in psychiatry, when it's time for me to retire I'll hire someone to help me run my practice. Probably in either the US/Canada area, or England due to the fact that I already have an English citizenship.
I've given this alot of thought :lol:
....


----------



## Leroy (Aug 21, 2010)

Work in I.T doing forensic investigations and data recovery... I have gone back to UNI to do a Forensic Science degree. My aim is too finally become a forensic scientist.... There have been some interesting posts so far... Keep them coming guy and gals....


----------



## Leroy (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow do you sleep???? 




jannico said:


> nice
> 
> working at dk and a resutrant so i can travel the end of this year.
> Will be in thailand, daintree then japan.
> ...


----------



## snake_boy (Aug 21, 2010)

Apprentice chef and full time student in grade twelve


----------



## motman440 (Aug 21, 2010)

Currently studying Animal Science At Charles Sturt University - Wagga Wagga.
Its pretty dandy.
Also work in a Chinese resteraunt.
Thats not so dandy but it pays the bills


----------



## PhilK (Aug 21, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> But I'm off to Uni in year 10, doing a degree in veterinary science, and after that I might open up my own practice, specialising in reptiles. Whilst doing that I'll get a degree in psychiatry, when it's time for me to retire I'll hire someone to help me run my practice. Probably in either the US/Canada area, or England due to the fact that I already have an English citizenship.
> I've given this alot of thought :lol:
> ....


How on earth do you expect to get into university in year 10.. let alone vet science? And I doubt you will have time working as a vet to do a degree..

We can all dream though!


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 21, 2010)

i am a carpenter atm but looking at getting out of it as thers not much work out ther.. looking at police force or maybe firefighter


----------



## syxxx (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm a sales rep but don't have to take orders so it's a laid back gig traveling around having coffees and chatting with people.


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 21, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, typo?



PhilK said:


> How on earth do you expect to get into university in year 10.. let alone vet science? And I doubt you will have time working as a vet to do a degree..
> 
> We can all dream though!


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 21, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, typo?



PhilK said:


> How on earth do you expect to get into university in year 10.. let alone vet science? And I doubt you will have time working as a vet to do a degree..
> 
> We can all dream though!


----------



## Miss.Hiss (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm a full-time Uni student, doing Primary Education and loving it! Want to be your typical super-cool primary teacher for a while (think Miss Frizzle from the magic school bus, then perhaps work as an Education officer at a zoo...would love to help build up the next generation of herpetologists 

Anyway, that's the dream!


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 21, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> At the moment I'm stuck in hell, more commonly known as highschool.
> 
> But I'm off to Uni in year 10, doing a degree in veterinary science, and after that I might open up my own practice, specialising in reptiles. Whilst doing that I'll get a degree in psychiatry, when it's time for me to retire I'll hire someone to help me run my practice. Probably in either the US/Canada area, or England due to the fact that I already have an English citizenship.
> I've given this alot of thought :lol:
> ....


 
It's good to aim high, but perhaps research a bit more to avoid disappointment, and speak to the career guidance staff at your school.

Have a look into what's involved in becoming a Psychiatrist - I wish it were as easy as you make it sound!


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 21, 2010)

PhD dropout. Worked in medical research for 12 years, then retrained as a teacher (high school science). Volunteer dog training instructor at local club and trainer/volunteer in pets as therapy. Mum to two teenagers, two dogs and six pythons. Wife to Aussie alpha male. Never a dull moment!


----------



## MrHappy (Aug 21, 2010)

Teacher - with a difference. I was in the classroom for 14 years but now I'm at an Environmental Education Centre where students come to us for school camps. 
I also own a childcare centre and am an artist on the side.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 21, 2010)

xxMelissaxx said:


> It's good to aim high, but perhaps research a bit more to avoid disappointment, and speak to the career guidance staff at your school.
> 
> Have a look into what's involved in becoming a Psychiatrist - I wish it were as easy as you make it sound!


 Very true.. I read that as psychology so didn't mention it before.. If you wanna be a psychiatrist you will need to do a medical degree, become a doctor then specialise in psychiatry - probably 8-10 years study all up.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mechanical Engineer


----------



## leighroy6 (Aug 22, 2010)

Im a concreter


----------



## tantan (Aug 22, 2010)

i'm a zookeeper at a small park. work mainily with mammals, most of which are native: ie Koalas, Wombats (crazy animals!), gliders, possums etc. but we do hav some lemurs, red pandas and tamarins who are awesome to work with!!! 
Would love to move into reptiles or aqautic mammals, or both!! 
Plan on being a zookeeper for the rest of my life, for me there is no better job!!


----------



## slither (Aug 22, 2010)

I am working as a vet nurse now but i have been a zoo keeper, dolphin trainer, navy for a year and a cook in high school.
I hold a degree in zoology and vet nursing,looking to go back and become a vet surgeon.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 22, 2010)

Leroy said:


> Wow do you sleep????


 
Nah APS


----------



## learner74 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bar Person for 16yrs, mother for 13yrs, pub cook nearly 12months, snake owner for 1yr and wanna be demonstrator.


----------



## nathancl (Aug 23, 2010)

Dropped out of school year 11 to busy traveling to study.

Finished year 12 at tafe did some landscaping whilst doing that 

Moved to Sydney where I started doing some modelling and marketing. 

Started uni part time doing bio science majoring in bio tech and now work for a travel insurance company where I am an accounts manager


----------



## deebo (Aug 23, 2010)

did one yr of engineering at uni - couldnt decide what to specialise in so went to work for the family business (brisbane motor imports). Stayed there for about 9 yrs and ended up managing director after both of my pez retired - sold family business after i wanted to kill all employees and staff - took 11months off, which was AWESOME - now managing director of a similar business where my boss is in Japan and only one employee so thats good. Also have my sideline business of importing subaru parts which ties in well with what im already doing and keeps the funds rolling in ontop of my salary.

Still dont know what I want to do with my life but ill figure it out one day..... =)


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm a mechanic by trade but now i'm also a slave to the family business in the pipeline industry. don't enjoy it a hell of a lot but its a stable income. Also studying project management so i atleast look qualified to be in charge on site. 

Long term i'd love to make my other hobby my career and teach/train martial arts full time, or atleast be involved in the industry. No point working away the best part of your life in a job that gives you no real satisfaction, would much rather have something to look forward to when the alarm goes off in the morning. Still a long way to go on that front for me but im determined and train 4-6 days a week so my hard work will pay off one day (i hope).


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Aug 24, 2010)

ive been working as a dental technician for the last 4 or 5 years....time flies when your havi..wait...what


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 24, 2010)

I work at a video shop in a REALLY small town. Awesome job, hang out watching movies and lurking on APS all day. Occasionally get the odd customer..


----------



## mrdose (Aug 24, 2010)

To PhilK.... 

Special constable is more or less a law enforcement officer who is not a member of a regular police force but carrys the same law enforcement powers as regular constables. In our case we are basically hospital security hahaha


----------

